# Dry Hawaii



## Thorfold (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Buffed-Community ,

und zwar habe ich heute ein Video/Musikstück von zwei guten Freunden geuploadet , da diese 2 Personen zusammen Musik machen , und ich finde sie eigentlich richtig gut , auch wenn ich eigentlich fast nur Metal höre *gg* , und wollte euch mal nach ihrer Meinung fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da YouTube die Qualität leider etwas runterzieht , habe ich es nebenbei auch bei Megaupload geuploadet , für die , die hohe Qualität bevorzugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich empfehle jedem sich diese zu saugen , da es dort einfach viel besser klingt , aber wer einen Vorgeschmack will , sollte sich den YT Link angucken. 

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0H727deqQ4
Download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ASK3FNCY


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo ich das einordnen soll. Also, ist das mehr so eine Aktion gewesen a la "Hey, lass mal aus fun nen Song singen und das bei YouTube hochladen!" oder soll das jetzt wirklich ernstgemeinte Musik sein, die jetzt auch demnach so kritisiert werden soll?


----------



## Thorfold (18. Februar 2010)

Also , sie haben schon öfter zusammen gejammt , und sich dann gedacht :"Hey , lass uns doch mal was aufnehmen.". 
Und ich denke Musik ist immer Ernst gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dafür hab ichs ja hochgeladen , damit sich Leute darüber eine Meinung bilden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt , es ist nicht von mir , sondern von ein paar Kollegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

Na gut, das mit dem "ernst gemeint" war jetzt vielleicht doof erklärt. Die Bloodhoud Gang nehmen ja wohl auch ihre Songs ernst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls find ich sie stimmlich wirklich super und ihre Stimmen hören sich sehr "western mäßig" an und passen deshalb auch sehr gut zur akustischen Gitarre. Ich denke mit einigeren ruhigeren Songs würde das besser zur geltung kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, mehr darf/kann ich dazu nicht sagen, denn es ist leider nichts desto trotz so garnicht mein Musikgeschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (18. Februar 2010)

Dann sag ich dir im Namen von ihnen schonmal ein Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja ich höre eigentlich auch eher Metal und ab und zu etwas Reggae , aber finds trotzdem gut. *gg*


----------



## Thorfold (20. Februar 2010)

Ein kleiner Push wird dem Thread sicher etwas gutes tun. =)


----------



## Seph018 (20. Februar 2010)

also mir gefällt Piratenmusik ja nicht so *g* 
Bin eher ein Fan von Ninjas :3


----------



## Thorfold (20. Februar 2010)

Was genau meinst du mit Ninja ? 
Kannst mir ja einen Link schicken. ;D


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2010)

Hm also für sonen ordentlichen Trinkabend kann ich es mir sehr gut vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht echt laune die Mucke


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm also für sonen ordentlichen Trinkabend kann ich es mir sehr gut vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seh ich auch so. zum trinken was ganz lustiges aber sonst fehlt mir da einfach was damit ich es mir auch so anhören würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. zum trinken was ganz lustiges aber sonst fehlt mir da einfach was damit ich es mir auch so anhören würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dem schließ ich mich an hört sich echt lustig an

ich glaub das hör ich am nächsten 

TAlk like a pirate day :O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. zum trinken was ganz lustiges aber sonst fehlt mir da einfach was damit ich es mir auch so anhören würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja aber würdest du dir den jede Art von Metal in jeder Lebenssituation reinziehen^^?
Also ich kann mir zb Hardcore Punk nur geben wenn es mir wirklich gut geht...ansonsten zieht mich das nur runter.
Und diese Trance-Partyhits gehen auch nur wenn ich hackedicht bin.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja aber würdest du dir den jede Art von Metal in jeder Lebenssituation reinziehen^^?
> Also ich kann mir zb Hardcore Punk nur geben wenn es mir wirklich gut geht...ansonsten zieht mich das nur runter.
> Und diese Trance-Partyhits gehen auch nur wenn ich hackedicht bin.



ich hör metal eigentlich immer ... 
wenn ich gut gelaunt bin und bock auf feiern hab hör ich folk metal
wenn ich aggressiv bin und was zum abreagieren brauch hör ich death und thrash metal
wenn ich eher schlecht gelaunt bin dann black und pagan metal 
usw... 
ab und zu hör ich natürlich auch kein metal aber das ist bei mir eher selten :x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub selbst wenn ich sturzbesoffen wär wurde dieses techno zeug nicht gehen bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Klingt ganz lustig, gibts mehr von denen?



Sie arbeiten momentan an ein paar Liedern mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Namen von ihnen Danke ich euch mal für das ganze gute Feedback. ;P
Da sie leider keine begeisterten Zocker sind , sind sie auch nicht hier im Forum angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör metal eigentlich immer ...
> wenn ich gut gelaunt bin und bock auf feiern hab hör ich folk metal
> wenn ich aggressiv bin und was zum abreagieren brauch hör ich death und thrash metal
> wenn ich eher schlecht gelaunt bin dann black und pagan metal
> ...



ja was ich eigentlich meinte war: hörst du beispielsweise folk metal wenns dir richtig mies geht ?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Februar 2010)

Die sollten an ihrer englischen Aussprache feilen.
Aber sonst ganz gut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja was ich eigentlich meinte war: hörst du beispielsweise folk metal wenns dir richtig mies geht ?



nein .. ok, ich glaub ich versteh was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

